# Moose' Hilarious way of stretching after sleep



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Whenever Moose wakes up he likes to yawn and stretch and yawn some more and then stretch out again and then go for a run... the past few days he has discovered a new way of stretching out when he gets up. 
He goes into his wheel and plants his back feet firmly on the wheel and walks his two front feet forward until he has his entire body up in the air stretched across the middle of his wheel. It is so funny to see him do this... I have to get a picture up next time he does it lol


Has anyone ever seen their hedgie do this?!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Sophie likes to take a step or two out of her sleep sack when she wakes up and then stretch out on her belly with all of her little legs splayed out! It's the cutest thing ever and I love seeing her wake up on her own just so I can witness it.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

My video in this post viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3949
shows Riley stretching when he first wakes up. Its my favorite part of the video.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That sounds soo cute  My little guy does a super long stretch too. He likes to push underneath his wheel, stretch and walk through doing an army crawl lol I'd love to see pictures of your little one


----------

